
Sears to Sell DieHard Car Batteries on Amazon - rbanffy
http://fortune.com/2017/12/14/sears-die-hard-amazon/?utm_campaign=fortunemagazine&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&xid=soc_socialflow_twitter_FORTUNE
======
jitix
I recently walked through my local Sears to get to the mall (I parked near
them since it was 30F outside and their lot was the only one relatively
unfilled) and it was literally empty compared to the rest of the mall. On my
way out I started checking out the prices and comparing them on Amazon and it
makes sense why it was all empty. At least Best Buy matches or even gives
better discounts compared to Amazon.

------
joezydeco
But Sears doesn't make batteries. Suppliers like Johnson Controls and Exide
do...and Exide is in bankruptcy.

There's absolutely _nothing_ Sears could do to stop Amazon from going straight
to the manufacturer once they figure out the logistics of moving lead-acid
batteries around. This feels like a way to bootstrap sales until that happens.

~~~
gozur88
That's true, but people who have been buying DieHard batteries for forty years
are comfortable with the brand.

------
blakesterz
"Sears will expand its DieHard partnership with Amazon next year to include
tires and batteries."

How can they ship something so heavy and large and still make any money?
Doesn't it cost a huge amount to ship those things?

~~~
jbob2000
Not only that, but most people don’t install their own tires and batteries.

~~~
cthalupa
I'm about as mechanically un-inclined as it gets and I still install my own
batteries. It's trivial. I'm pretty sure I know far more people that install
batteries themselves or with a friend than pay for someone to do it.

~~~
speedplane
Have you ever tried to replace the battery on a Corvette? You need to take
apart a dozen parts... it's ridiculous, I'm convinced they do it to keep
mechanics in business.

